

Lenovo is very disappointing - Cieplak

I ordered a Lenovo Thinkpad X1 Carbon in August that was supposed to ship Septmeber 2 and has been delayed multiple times because of supposed supply constraints of a USB ethernet dongle.  They claim they cannot ship them separately.  I bought the Thinkpad over a Macbook Air (the macbook air is cheaper) because I am hopeful the hardware is better supported by Linux drivers.  Customer support is terrible.  Their order status feature on their website works intermittently.  My respect for Apple grows daily.  If only Apple's hardware were less proprietary; if only other laptop manufacturers packaged products and delivered them as well as Apple.
======
lsiebert
My Thinkpad T530 had multiple shipping reschedulings, but finally got here.
Linux is well supported, but supply issues make shipping a bear. That's one of
the genuinely genius things about Apple, they LOCK DOWN the supply chain.

------
captn3m0
I'm thinking of buying an HP Probook as some of the models are linux friendly
(come with SUSE).

~~~
Cieplak
I've been running Linux flawlessly on my Dell d630 for six years, without
hardware issues.

